# Topics > AI in car and transport > Hypercars >  Nevera, electric hypercar, Rimac Automobili, Sveta Nedelja, Croatia

## Airicist

Developer - Rimac Automobili

Home page - rimac-automobili.com/nevera

Playlist "Rimac Nevera"

----------


## Airicist

Rimac Nevera: dare to feel the next generation of performance

Jun 1, 2021




> The wait is over. Years of engineering effort coming together in the form of the most advanced hypercar to date. Nevera is the production-ready iteration of the Rimac C_Two.
> 
> Striking with exceptional speed and severity, Nevera proudly carries the name of a sudden, unexpected, and mighty Mediterranean storm. Dare to Feel a new breed of hypercar.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Rimac reveals the Nevera, a 1,900-horsepower electric hypercar"
Only 150 will be built

by Sean O'Kane
June 1, 2021

----------

